# Need to contact a land owner



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Is there a directory or list for contact info for land owners who are willing to allow hunting access?? Or would knocking on doors be the best?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

From what I understand, you can go to the county recorder's office for that particular county, and look at the plat maps. Find the owner's name on there, and then do what you have to do to contact them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MOst counties have their plats listed online now, from there you can look up phone numbers. Many large plats will be owned by an LLC, from there type in the name of the LLC here https://secure.utah.gov/bes/ That will tell you only who the agent is, which is usually the principle owner, but sometimes only the owner's attorney. Good luck!


----------

